
Your idea sucks, now go do it anyway - klous
http://blog.asmartbear.com/your-idea-sucks-now-go-do-it-anyway.html
======
Umalu
I would guess the number of start-ups who got it right the first time is
infinitesimal. Failure is an essential but underrated part of the development
process. Perhaps instead of saying "failure" we should re-brand it as
"learning opportunity."

